# Tying to the Destin Bridge Question



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

After my anchoring fiasco at the Destin Bridge a couple of weeks ago I have decided my best bet is to tie off to the bridge down stream of the current when it is strong like I have seen others doing. 

My question is if you are going to tie off to the front of your boat how much rope is need to wrap around the bridge pylon and then clasp back to itself and keep the boat a safe distance from the bridge? West Marine has pre-spliced rope 25% off right now so I want to make sure I purchase the right size. I'm guessing I need a minimum of 25' but might need to buy the 50 footer and cut down to the right size.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I could be totally wrong, but I think it is illegal to tie off to a bridge???? I may or may not have done it on occasion......

:angel


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Flounderpounder (3/30/2010)*I could be totally wrong, but I think it is illegal to tie off to a bridge???? I may or may not have done it on occasion......
> 
> :angel


Why would that be illegal? In my most recent experience thatis safer than trying to anchor up current in a strong tide so you can fish close to the bridge for Sheepshead. I've seen plenty of boats anchor up to the Destin Bridge here recently and if it is illegal it doesn't seem like the law cares. I'm not saying tie up inthe main channel, that I can see that being illegal and extremely dangerous for a small boat like mine! It's notlike you'regoing to hurt a bridge like the DestinBridge, those cement pylons are huge! I know guys on this forum have said they tie up to the Destin Bridge,justneed to hear from one of them!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (3/30/2010)*I could be totally wrong, but I think it is illegal to tie off to a bridge???? I may or may not have done it on occasion......
> 
> 
> 
> :angel




I THINK it is only navigation markers and bouys that you cannot tie to except in case of emergency. I have seen people get in trouble for tying off in the shipping lane of a bridge though.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

You can't ancor up to the bridge. I have been under there when the coast gaurd comes through and they will get on their mic. and tell you to get off the bridge alot. I doubt they will give you a ticket though


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

How many feet of chain do you have on your rope???


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounderpounder (3/30/2010)*I could be totally wrong, but I think it is illegal to tie off to a bridge???? I may or may not have done it on occasion......
> ...




I didn't say it made sense! ALOT of laws make me scratch my head! I just don't like getting hassled by law enforcement, or paying fines.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *TMS (3/30/2010)*How many feet of chain do you have on your rope???


12 feet but that wasn't the problem. The motorstalled while setting the anchor up current of the bridge and the rope got tangled in the prop after the boat turned sideways in the current and then the motorfinallyrefired. 

I would rather tie off to the bridge on the down current side like I see several boats do on a regular basis. Any mishap this way leaves your boat to float away from the bridge without any risk of hitting the cement pylons. All I need for that is a separate rope of the correct length and then loop it around the cement pylon and clip it back on to itself. That is far easier than setting anchor up current and risking something going wrong and then your fiberglass boat slams into the cement pylons in the strong current that goes through the Destin Bridge area. Also if you tie up to the bridge you are not blocking any of the passages for boats traversing under the bridge. I tried to find a regulation online that pertains to tying up to a bridge in Florida but didn't have any luck.


----------

